# BaWaaJige got one pass!!!!!



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo Jigs!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Jige! You look very handsome in your super cool ribbon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations and keep it up!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! Congratulations!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Very exciting! Congrats to you and Jige.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I sure wish he would have passed the second too. I feel so good about it all that hard work is paying off.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratualtions to you and your boy! Your new collage of pictures of him is awesome!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you both! He sounds like an all around great guy and very handsome.


----------

